# Stepped Compak K6 - worth modding?



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've been playing with my grind size to dial in an espresso today and my grinder is stepped. It's the 2006 Compak K6.

I found on one setting it took around 55 seconds for a 1:2 ratio an then on the 1 step coarser setting I got 26 seconds for the same ratio.

I liked the taste but I wondered what others have done when they come across this situation? Could I change dose to account for the steps difference?

If not I think I will use my little porlex to dial in the grind closer if the taste doesn't suit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We're you doing exactly the same each time... To 0.1g

Were you purging in between changing grind setting

?

Was it a bottomless Portafilter so you can see channeling.?

I think there is more going on than just one step making that difference....


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I was doing it the same to the best of my ability at the moment.

I wasnt to 0.1g as my scales aren't that accurate. I did purge between each grind setting as I recently got rid of the dower and it makes it more consistent.

I havent tried my bottomless portafilter......yet. I will though and diagnose from there too.

Its why why I thought I'd ask though as it seems like a drastic jump between 2 settings.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Right I did a more thorough test this morning and I think I may not have purged quite enough as my shots were a little longer for the same dose.

Ive done a couple of videos with a bottomless portafilter too. I definitely think I need to work on my distribution and tamping as I've had a few spritzers this morning.

Here's the first test shot:






Lots of spritzing but but seems to pour better. Seems to not flow through the part closest to the water holder (official technical term?!). This tastes great to me. Lots of mouthfeel and the bitterness was there but really controlled.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you record how you tamp? I had issues like this (check my post history). Turns out my tamping was bad. Now I just do one tamp and a Polish and problem solved.

Edit: to clarify - this solved my channeling issues. It's hard to compare different grind settings if you have channeling.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

I found too much emphasis is put on tamping and not enough on distribution. What is your distribution method?

The issue here seems to be channeling as opposed to steps on the grinder.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

That's reassuring and a lot cheaper!

I normally grind straight into into the basket then I break up clumps as best I can with a small toothpick then tamp.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

russell16688 said:


> That's reassuring and a lot cheaper!
> 
> I normally grind straight into into the basket then I break up clumps as best I can with a small toothpick then tamp.


I think a prep video is in order. Distribution isn't about breaking clumps (they will break under any tamping pressure anyway). The aim of distribution is to get a (roughly) equal amount of grinds around the basket to enable a level tamp.


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

I will do a prep video later today as it's happened again where the current grind setting that was OK until yesterday now chokes the machine and the step coarser does an incredibly fast pour. Doesn't leave much room for error!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

russell16688 said:


> I will do a prep video later today as it's happened again where the current grind setting that was OK until yesterday now chokes the machine and the step coarser does an incredibly fast pour. Doesn't leave much room for error!


Are you scales to 1g resolution only


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah they're 1g only


----------



## russell16688 (Jul 23, 2017)

Little update - I reversed my grind back to the one that choked it this morning so I could do a prep video (it went terribly btw so I'll be back with that) but it threw up a little insight.

I used my bottomless portafilter this time so I could diagnose whether I was distributing funny or tamping on an angle etc and it poured fine with a pour time of 30 seconds for a 1:2 ratio.

The difference this morning was I used my spouted filter instead and I have noticed when I wash it that it takes a while for the water to flow through when the basket is in place.

Could this potentially be the issue? If the portafilter is putting resistance in place would it be enough to cause the machine to choke?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

russell16688 said:


> Little update - I reversed my grind back to the one that choked it this morning so I could do a prep video (it went terribly btw so I'll be back with that) but it threw up a little insight.
> 
> I used my bottomless portafilter this time so I could diagnose whether I was distributing funny or tamping on an angle etc and it poured fine with a pour time of 30 seconds for a 1:2 ratio.
> 
> ...


No. It wouldn't be enough to choke the machine.


----------

